# Top 100 in Science Fiction for 6 weeks now-- and only .99



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

[/url
[flash=200,200][/flash]


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Bob!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

If you read this book, check out all the interesting similarities to the first season of Lost- even though it came out before the series. Plane crashed in jungle; no one should have survived. Misty creatures moving around. Something snatches pilot out of cockpit in a bloody mess-- the list goes on and on.
This series, along with Area 51, are my two classic science thriller series, mixing mythology, technology and action. It has now been in the top 100 in science fiction for 6 weeks.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

This book has been in the top 100 list in science fiction in the US and UK for the past six weeks.

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace
If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

This book has been in the top 100 list in science fiction in the US and UK for the past seven weeks.

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace
If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

This book has been in the top 40 list in science fiction in the US and UK for the past eight weeks.

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menacehttp://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

#21 overall in Kindle Science Fiction. Thanks!
http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2Insert Quote
"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.

#3 science fiction bestseller in the UK


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I must say that Mr. Mayer has written a page-turner.
As I have read elsewhere (including Amazon reviews) the book needs further editing.
But it is most enjoyable and addictive (there are follow-on books).
Very imaginative and good tie-ins of multiple myths and legends.

Just sayin....


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

#117 overall on US Kindle-- #2 in science fiction

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

#117 overall on US Kindle-- #2 in science fiction

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

#117 overall on US Kindle-- #2 in science fiction

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

#117 overall on US Kindle-- #2 in science fiction

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

#117 overall on US Kindle-- #2 in science fiction

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

#117 overall on US Kindle-- #2 in science fiction

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=pd_sim_kinc_9?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Great news. Congratulations, Bob!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.








http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Bob--

I gave you a shout out at Book Luvin' Babes--

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Dana Taylor


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Dana,
I appreciate it!
Bob


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks great! I've added it to my TBR list. I'll have to bump it up toward the top so I can get to it faster. Congrats on the ranking!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## adegan (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks like a fun read, I'll add it to my list.

Congratulations on your success! Those are some awesome numbers.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks-- I appreciate it, although those rankings are a bit old, the book is the same.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## geezergas (Nov 8, 2014)

Bob - Atlantis & Area 51.  Over a couple years I've finished both series, really enjoyed both. I always had a feeling that all of this was possible I'm not closed minded as to us being alone in this universe. Good work.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Spell-binding! Will keep you on the edge of your seat. Call it techno-thriller, call it science fiction, call it just terrific story-telling." Terry Brooks, #1 NY Times Bestselling author of the Shannara series and Star Wars Phantom Menace

If you enjoyed the first season of Lost, check this book out and see how similar the two are. It's been compared to Michael Crichton, X-Files and preceded Lost.

A top 100 seller in the UK, #3 in science fiction behind Game of Thrones and been in top 25 in science fiction in the US for the past month.







http://www.amazon.com/ATLANTIS-ebook/dp/B0037CEV5I/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------

